# Swissvax Pneu: Is it as good as Zymol Tyre?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

As above really, does it leave as nice a finish and last as long?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Its better than Zymol mate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Finish is nice, and it is a really easy dressing to use.

However IMO it doesn't over anything above Zaino Z16 or Poorboys Bold N Bright


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Totally different make up mate,
Tyre is a gel like substance which leaves a glossy finish and pneu is more a milky liquid for a slightly satin/matt finish.

I prefer the way the satin finish dressings apply and cure as they don't attract loads of dust which just ends up filling the tyre wall with dirt and crud.

As pneu is a tad pricey, you should definitely try Z16 or 3M tyre restorer, both very good also :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Durability isn't the greatest but the finish it leaves is one of the best IMO. As the others have said its well worth checking out the Z16 & 3M products as far more competitively priced


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I add FK 108 to the mix. A dark matte effect, actually very nice.

As much as I like Pnue, and as SLRestoration say, durability is poor. 

Z16 is great, last a while, a few coats over a few washes and it looks great and durability increases..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Like the sound of the FK, will have to give it a try any suggested stockists mate?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Pneu is easy to use and it's looking very good and sober. As said, Poorboy's Bold N' Bright is a very good tire dressing, also one of my favourites. It lasts longer than Pneu. 

I think brush application is the best with both of these products, I use a SV Pneu brush for the job, if you're going for the Poorboy's, wipe the residue off after 5-10 minutes, otherwise it will get a more glossy finish.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Pneu is awesome, along with Autobahn it's my new favourite product. I have the 3M restorer too which is good, but not a patch on Pneu. It's pricey yeah but it will last a LONG time. Good on trim too. 

Polished bliss has it with free delivery, just missed out on 10% off though I think  they have Pneu and Pneu glossy I believe, the glossy look is not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one thanks guys :thumb:

I've had my Bottle of Zymol Tyre for about 4/5 years now and only just used it up, so despite being a bit pricey at first it's more than paid for itself.

In the mean time I've been buying whats local to me and they've been awful, either they look like I've slapped some black paint on or I've just used water, there doesn't seem to be any natural looking dressings like the Zymol.
But due to only wanting to order from one online place down here to save on postage I'm limited to what I can get.

So I've only got whats here to choose from: http://www.carcareproducts.com.au/products/all_brands/exterior/tyre_dressings


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Totally different make up mate,
> Tyre is a gel like substance which leaves a glossy finish and pneu is more a milky liquid for a slightly satin/matt finish.


There is a glossy version of Pneu. :car:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

888-Dave said:


> Totally different make up mate,
> Tyre is a gel like substance which leaves a glossy finish and pneu is more a milky liquid for a slightly satin/matt finish.
> 
> I prefer the way the satin finish dressings apply and cure as they don't attract loads of dust which just ends up filling the tyre wall with dirt and crud.
> ...


I've always for Tyre to be an oily product leaving a very natural finish.

Unless they've changed it.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

epsuma RD50 i have been put off by pneu's price recently though as my 1l is disappearing for durability apply to decent well dried coats on first application then you should just need on leaving about 30 mins to 1hr to dry


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Save your dosh and get Z16. I had both and Pneu was no better.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm coming to the end of my first bottle of Zymol Tyre after nearly 6 years! :thumb:

I have just given Pneu a try but have bought another bottle of Tyre.  The satin finish it leaves is just what I like but may not suit all tastes. 

Alan W


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Pneu is the only one i use. I dont think SV make it so it maybe the same as another brand. but im not sure so maybe someone else may add to this.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> epsuma RD50 i have been put off by pneu's price recently though as my 1l is disappearing for durability apply to decent well dried coats on first application then you should just need on leaving about 30 mins to 1hr to dry


Unfortunatly thats not available locally and P&P wouldnt be worth it, which is why I'm looking at switching from Zymol.



cleslie said:


> Save your dosh and get Z16. I had both and Pneu was no better.


I'm hopefully going to give it a go, just waiting to find out how much it's going to cost me lol.



Alan W said:


> I'm coming to the end of my first bottle of Zymol Tyre after nearly 6 years! :thumb:
> 
> I have just given Pneu a try but have bought another bottle of Tyre.  The satin finish it leaves is just what I like but may not suit all tastes.
> 
> Alan W


I absolutly love the finish from Tyre ever since I first tried it, but not many places stock Zymol Down Under and to buy from the US/UK just isn't worth it sadly.



chillly said:


> Pneu is the only one i use. I dont think SV make it so it maybe the same as another brand. but im not sure so maybe someone else may add to this.


That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino's Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss is a fantastic product at a fantastic price, it gives a matt type shine (add layers for gloss factor) and has durability at least 200+ miles. If you prep the tyres with APC first, it lasts even longer.

It has a milk like consistency, and a little goes a long way - its easily the best smelling product I own in my detailing kit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Like the sound of the FK, will have to give it a try any suggested stockists mate?


CYC and Serious Performance sell it mate ..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

qstix said:


> Can I add FK 108 to the mix. A dark matte effect, actually very nice.
> 
> As much as I like Pnue, and as SLRestoration say, durability is poor.
> 
> Z16 is great, last a while, a few coats over a few washes and it looks great and durability increases..


totally agree. I really rate fk 108 to:thumb:


----------

